# The Sonatas for Cello and Piano Game (Final Round)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Haydn67 said:


> Beethoven - Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 1 in F major, op. 5/1- 10
> Beethoven - Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 2 in G minor, op. 5/2 - 10
> Beethoven - Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 3 in A major, op. 69 - 82 (+5)
> Brahms - Sonata for Cello and Piano no. 1 in E minor, op. 38 - 100 (+4) *GAME OVER*
> ...


----------

